# Threeverb parameter question



## zombie_rock123 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello, apologies if my first post is insanely stupid!

I've built a Threeverb and it's awesome. Best reverb I've ever played. I've been looking to see what the controls are for the digital parameters 1 & 2 are but can't see them anywhere. I've looked through the FV1 pages and there's some info for the delay parameters but not the reverb ones, am I either super stupid and missing them or can someone educate me on what the pots control for the Hypernova, Glimmer and Radium Springs?

Many thanks!


----------



## geargasstore (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi,

Given the modes:
Hypernova – Modulated Reverb
Glimmer – Shimmer Reverb
Radium Springs – Spring Reverb

The controls are
Dwell – Controls length of reverb decay (for all modes)
Parameter 1 – Mod Depth (Hypernova) /Shimmer Pitch (Glimmer) /Tone (Radium Springs)
Parameter 2 – Mod Rate (Hypernova)  /Shimmer Amount (Glimmer)/Unused in Radium Springs Mode (Robert correct me if I'm wrong about this one)

Thanks
Ernie


----------



## zombie_rock123 (Feb 7, 2019)

Holy hell, thanks a million dude!


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2019)

Spring Mode is (Dwell / Bass / Treble)

Everything else above is correct.


----------



## knobToucher (May 11, 2019)

I've just built a Threeverb and wanted to clarify which knobs are which.. from the components side left to right top to bottom is it.. Dwell, Param1, Param2, Vol, Mix?


----------

